# Hello



## BeKhaleesi98 (Apr 13, 2019)

Hi, my name is Bekah. I'm pretty new to the fancy mice world, I only got my first mice a couple of years ago. I currently have two mice, Daenerys and Cersei


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, welcome


----------

